# Replacement for old ITE 15A breaker



## WoodyW1952

Can someone tell me what is an acceptable replacement for an old ITE 15amp single pole or tandem breaker. I have a doubletapped 15amp that I want to move over to a tandem breaker. Breaker was installed in 1973.


----------



## MDShunk

ITE is now Seimens.


----------



## WoodyW1952

*ITE is Now Siemens*

Thank you for the quick response. I knew that ITE was now Siemens, I just was not sure if the Siemens breakers were compatible with the older ITE panelboxes. I do not have access to the panelbox in question as it is out of state at an old lake house a friend bought and could not find a good photo of the old ITE breaker to compare to the newer Siemens. Appreciate your response.


----------



## MDShunk

Siemens is pretty tight-lipped about what fits what. What I can say is that of all the old ITE bolt on configurations (and there were many weird one's), Siemens is continuing to make bolt-ons in those same weird configurations. My Siemens rep tells me verbally that they're okay for ITE, but I've never seen that in writing anywhere. I have one customer with a very large building that has all PushMatic (ITE/Siemens) panels in the apartments, and ITE bolt on panels for the owner loads.


----------

